# Problema al actualizar

## adcdam

Hola

hace mucho que no actualizaba al intentarlo hoy me aparecio esto, ¿como lo soluciono?

```
these are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-56.1:0/56::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/icu-55.1:0/55::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/55=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qtconcurrent-5.5.1::gentoo

# required by net-p2p/qbittorrent-3.3.3::gentoo[qt5]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/libpcre-8.38 pcre16

# required by dev-qt/qtgui-5.5.1::gentoo[xcb]

# required by dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.5.1-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qtsingleapplication-2.6.1_p20150629::gentoo[X,qt5]

# required by media-video/smplayer-15.11.0::gentoo[qt4]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1 xkb

# required by dev-qt/qtsingleapplication-2.6.1_p20150629::gentoo

# required by media-video/smplayer-15.11.0::gentoo[qt4]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-qt/qtlockedfile-2.4.1_p20150629 qt5

# required by net-p2p/qbittorrent-3.3.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-qt/qtsingleapplication-2.6.1_p20150629 qt5

Would you like to add these changes to your config files? [Yes/No] yes

Autounmask changes successfully written.

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-python/urllib3-1.13.1-r1[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-)]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-python/urllib3-1.14::gentoo (masked by: EAPI 6)

- dev-python/urllib3-1.13.1-r1::gentoo (masked by: EAPI 6)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '5'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

(dependency required by "dev-python/requests-2.9.1-r2::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-python/ssl-fetch-0.4::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-portage/layman-2.3.0-r1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

----------

## quilosaq

Tienes varias incidencias. Empieza por esta:

 *Quote:*   

> You must upgrade to a
> 
> newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

 

Haz:

```
(root)# emerge portage
```

----------

## adcdam

Hola gracias

Cuando intento actualizar emerge me sale esto

```
* IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-lang/python-3.4.3-r7 [2.7.10-r2, 3.3.5-r2] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl (threads) xml -build -examples -hardened -libressl -tk -wininst" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/python-exec-2.1 [2.0.2]

[ebuild     U  ] app-eselect/eselect-python-20151117-r2 [20140125]

[blocks b      ] <app-eselect/eselect-python-20151117 ("<app-eselect/eselect-python-20151117" is blocking dev-lang/python-exec-2.1)

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/portage-2.4.1 [2.4.0] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3* -python3_5%" 

[blocks B      ] <dev-lang/python-3.3.5-r4:3.3 ("<dev-lang/python-3.3.5-r4:3.3" is blocking app-eselect/eselect-python-20151117-r2)

[blocks B      ] <dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r4:2.7 ("<dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r4:2.7" is blocking app-eselect/eselect-python-20151117-r2)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-apps/portage:0

  (sys-apps/portage-2.4.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/portage (Argument)

  (sys-apps/portage-2.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/portage[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-)] required by (app-portage/layman-2.3.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

    sys-apps/portage[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-)] required by (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.9-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (app-eselect/eselect-python-20151117-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=app-eselect/eselect-python-20151117-r1 required by (dev-lang/python-3.4.3-r7:3.4/3.4m::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    app-eselect/eselect-python required by (dev-lang/python-3.3.5-r2:3.3/3.3::gentoo, installed)

    app-eselect/eselect-python required by (dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r2:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r2:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[tk?] (>=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7) required by (dev-python/pyopengl-3.1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[threads] required by (app-editors/vim-7.4.712:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[xml] required by (gnome-base/gconf-3.2.6-r3:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[threads(+)] required by (dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/setuptools-18.5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[bzip2(+)] required by (sys-apps/portage-2.4.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-java/java-config-2.2.0:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/chardet-2.3.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.29:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[ssl(+)] required by (sys-apps/portage-2.4.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[threads] required by (net-libs/rb_libtorrent-1.0.6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[xml] required by (dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.28-r5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[threads(+)] required by (dev-python/requests-2.8.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[threads(+)] required by (dev-python/pyopenssl-0.15.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/pyelftools-0.23-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-vcs/subversion-1.9.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/six-1.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-libs/boost-1.57.0:0/1.57.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[bzip2(+)] required by (sys-apps/portage-2.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-vcs/git-2.6.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/pyasn1-0.1.9:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/py-1.4.30:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/packaging-15.3-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/pycparser-2.14:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (sys-apps/usbutils-007:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/ply-3.8:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (sys-apps/kmod-19:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/certifi-2015.9.6.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[threads] required by (dev-vcs/mercurial-3.6.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[threads(+)] required by (dev-python/numpy-1.10.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/ssl-fetch-0.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (virtual/python-ipaddress-1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/enum34-1.0.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (net-print/cups-2.0.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/ipaddress-1.0.15:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/ndg-httpsclient-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6-r55:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/cffi-1.3.0:0/1.3.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/pyxattr-0.5.5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/idna-2.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[threads(+)] required by (dev-python/cryptography-1.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (net-p2p/qbittorrent-3.2.5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[xml] required by (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.2-r4:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.11:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/pytest-2.8.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[xml(+)] required by (app-portage/layman-2.3.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/wxpython-2.8.12.1-r2:2.8/2.8::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.10.1-r1:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[xml(+)] required by (gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4-r2:2.0/2.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7[xml(+),threads(+)] required by (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.9-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r2:2.7 required by (sys-apps/file-5.25:0/0::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-lang/python-3.3.5-r2:3.3/3.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/cffi-1.3.0:0/1.3.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/ssl-fetch-0.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/py-1.4.30:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3[xml(+),threads(+)] required by (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.9-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3[xml] required by (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.2-r4:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3[threads] required by (app-editors/vim-7.4.712:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/certifi-2015.9.6.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3[tk?] (>=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3) required by (dev-python/pyopengl-3.1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/ply-3.8:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (sys-boot/boot-update-1.7.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/pyelftools-0.23-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/pytest-2.8.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-java/java-config-2.2.0:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-libs/boost-1.57.0:0/1.57.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/pyxattr-0.5.5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/ndg-httpsclient-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/setuptools-18.5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3[threads(+)] required by (dev-python/numpy-1.10.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/enum34-1.0.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (virtual/python-ipaddress-1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (sys-apps/file-5.25:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3[bzip2(+)] required by (sys-apps/portage-2.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/packaging-15.3-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3[threads(+)] required by (dev-python/pyopenssl-0.15.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/pyasn1-0.1.9:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (sys-apps/kmod-19:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3[threads(+)] required by (dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/six-1.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3[threads(+)] required by (dev-python/cryptography-1.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3[threads] required by (net-libs/rb_libtorrent-1.0.6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/pycparser-2.14:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3[threads(+)] required by (dev-python/requests-2.8.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/chardet-2.3.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.11:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3[xml(+)] required by (app-portage/layman-2.3.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (dev-python/idna-2.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2:3.3 required by (sys-apps/util-linux-2.27.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

```

----------

## quilosaq

Actualiza primero las dos versiones de python:

```
(root)# emerge -pv --oneshot python:3.3 python:2.7
```

----------

## adcdam

Me sale esto

 sudo  emerge -pv --oneshot python:3.3 python:2.7

Contraseña: 

```
 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/python-3.3.5-r7:3.3/3.3m::gentoo [3.3.5-r2:3.3/3.3::gentoo] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl (threads) xml -build -doc -examples -hardened -libressl -tk -wininst" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/python-2.7.11-r2:2.7::gentoo [2.7.10-r2:2.7::gentoo] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl (threads) (wide-unicode) xml (-berkdb) -build -doc -examples -hardened -libressl -tk -wininst" 12.003 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/python-exec-2.1:2::gentoo [2.0.2:2::gentoo] PYTHON_TARGETS="(jython2_7) (pypy) (pypy3) (python2_7) (python3_3) (python3_4) (python3_5) (-jython2_5%*)" 81 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-eselect/eselect-python-20151117-r2::gentoo [20140125::gentoo] 62 KiB

[blocks b      ] <app-eselect/eselect-python-20151117 ("<app-eselect/eselect-python-20151117" is blocking dev-lang/python-exec-2.1)

Total: 4 packages (4 upgrades), Size of downloads: 12.144 KiB

Conflict: 1 block

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

```

----------

## quilosaq

Está bien. Quita la 'p' del comando:

```
sudo emerge -v --oneshot python:3.3 python:2.7 
```

Cuando acabe, prueba de nuevo "emerge portage".

----------

## adcdam

Gracias actualizo las 2 versiones de python pero cuando quise hacer sudo emerge portage

aparecio esto

hay un conflicto de slot como soluciono eso, y de donde puedo leer para saber como usar los slots?

```
 sudo emerge portage

Contraseña: 

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-lang/python-3.4.3-r7 [2.7.11-r2, 3.3.5-r7] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl (threads) xml -build -examples -hardened -libressl -tk -wininst" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/portage-2.4.1 [2.4.0] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3* -python3_5%" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-apps/portage:0

  (sys-apps/portage-2.4.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/portage (Argument)

  (sys-apps/portage-2.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/portage[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-)] required by (app-portage/layman-2.3.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

```

----------

## quilosaq

Quizá esto funcione:

```
(root)# emerge -v --oneshot portage layman
```

Sobre los SLOTs aquí tienes una breve referencia en español:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Working/Portage/es#Terminolog.C3.ADa

Y aquí algo mas en inglés:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Sub-slots_and_Slot-Operators

----------

## pelelademadera

proba quitando la flag python3_4 del paquete portage.

----------

## adcdam

vuelve a lo mismo no puedo hacer upgrade de emerge

```
sudo  emerge -v --oneshot portage layman

Contraseña: 

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-python/urllib3-1.13.1-r1[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-)]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-python/urllib3-1.14::gentoo (masked by: EAPI 6)

- dev-python/urllib3-1.13.1-r1::gentoo (masked by: EAPI 6)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '5'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

(dependency required by "dev-python/requests-2.9.1-r2::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-python/ssl-fetch-0.4::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-portage/layman-2.3.0-r1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "layman" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

y si trato de hacer sudo emerge portage

```
sudo emerge portage

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-lang/python-3.4.3-r7 [2.7.11-r2, 3.3.5-r7] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl (threads) xml -build -examples -hardened -libressl -tk -wininst" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/portage-2.4.1 [2.4.0] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3* -python3_5%" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-apps/portage:0

  (sys-apps/portage-2.4.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/portage (Argument)

  (sys-apps/portage-2.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/portage[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-)] required by (app-portage/layman-2.3.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

    sys-apps/portage[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-)] required by (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.9-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## adcdam

Y si quiero hacer 

emerge -DNu @system

```
* IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20151214 [20150727]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libbsd-0.8.2  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libmnl-1.0.3-r1  USE="-examples -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/manpager-1 

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libpng-1.6.21 [1.6.18]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/binutils-config-5-r2 [5-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.8-r1 [1.8]

[ebuild     U  ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.60 [0.56]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20151124144947 [1.60_p20141019041918] USE="arp%* hostname%* ipv6%* -nis% -plipconfig% -slattach%" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/freetype-2.6.2 [2.6.1-r1]

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.24  USE="-hostname% -kill%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libassuan-2.4.2 [2.3.0]

[ebuild     U  ] net-firewall/iptables-1.4.21-r4 [1.4.21-r3]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-process/procps-3.3.11-r3 [3.3.11-r2] USE="kill%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-shells/bash-4.3_p42 [4.3_p39-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/rsync-3.1.2 [3.1.1] USE="-stunnel%" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-fonts/liberation-fonts-2.00.1-r2 [2.00.1-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/perl-5.22.1 [5.22.0]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r7 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Text-WrapI18N-0.60.0-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/TermReadKey-2.330.0 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2f [1.0.2d-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.650.0-r2 [1.650.0-r1] USE="-libressl%" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/openrc-0.18.3-r2 [0.18.3-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/corenetwork-1.5.6 [1.5.5]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/findutils-4.6.0 [4.5.14-r1] USE="{-test%}" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/flex-2.6.0 [2.5.39-r1]

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/tar-1.28-r1  ELIBC="(glibc%*)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/binutils-libs-2.25.1-r2 [2.25.1-r1] USE="-64-bit-bfd% -multitarget%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libpcre-8.38 [8.37-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/gcc-4.9.3-r1 [4.9.3] USE="-ada%" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/iproute2-4.3.0 [3.16.0]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/help2man-1.47.3 [1.47.2]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/automake-1.15-r1 [1.15]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/automake-1.13.4-r1 [1.13.4]

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/qpdf-6.0.0 [5.1.2]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/wget-1.17.1 [1.16.3-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXi-1.7.6 [1.7.5]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/icu-56.1 [55.1]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.2-r1 [1.1.2]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/curl-7.47.0 [7.45.0] CURL_SSL="-mbedtls%" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/pixman-0.34.0 [0.33.4]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.67 [2.4.65]

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/opensp-1.5.2-r4  USE="nls -doc -static-libs {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-db/sqlite-3.10.0 [3.9.2]

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r6  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-lang/python-3.4.3-r7 [2.7.11-r2, 3.3.5-r7] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl (threads) xml -build -examples -hardened -libressl -tk -wininst" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.3 [2.9.2-r4] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/file-5.25  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20151214.3.21 [20150426.3.20-r1]

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyelftools-0.23-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/six-1.10.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/ego-1.0.1 [0.9.7]

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.44.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/nano-2.5.0 [2.4.2]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/sandbox-2.10-r1 [2.9]

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/gnutls-3.3.20 [3.3.18]

[ebuild     U  ] app-eselect/eselect-fontconfig-1.1-r1 [1.1]

[ebuild     U  ] app-eselect/eselect-pinentry-0.7 [0.6]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/packaging-16.0 [15.3-r2] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/setuptools-19.4 [18.5] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pyparsing-2.0.7  USE="-doc -examples" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -pypy -pypy3 -python3_3 -python3_5" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/certifi-2015.11.20.1 [2015.9.6.2] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyxattr-0.5.5  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/numpy-1.10.4 [1.10.1-r1] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/cython-0.23.4  USE="-doc -examples {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3 -python3_5" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/portage-2.4.1 [2.4.0] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3* -python3_5%" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/kmod-19  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/python-updater-0.14 [0.13]

[ebuild     U  ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.1 [0.3.0.9-r2] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3* -python3_5%" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/openssh-7.1_p2-r1 [7.1_p1-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.9.7 [0.9.6-r6]

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.29-r1 [2.0.28]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/dhcpcd-6.10.1 [6.9.3]

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.27.1  USE="readline%* -kill%" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4* -python3_3*" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.4.1 [3.4.0]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/xfsprogs-4.3.0 [4.2.0]

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.79.1 [1.79.0]

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/libarchive-3.1.2-r3 [3.1.2-r2] ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/cmake-3.4.3 [3.4.0]

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/poppler-0.41.0 [0.37.0]

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/graphite2-1.3.5 [1.2.4-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1 [3.7.0-r2]

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/po4a-0.45-r2  USE="{-test}" LINGUAS="es -af -ca -cs -da -de -eo -et -eu -fr -hr -id -it -ja -kn -ko -nb -nl -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sl -sv -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_HK" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/mesa-11.1.2 [11.0.4]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/man-db-2.7.5 [2.7.0.2] USE="manpager%* (-selinux)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/cairo-1.14.6 [1.14.4]

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r5  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/harfbuzz-1.1.3 [0.9.41]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-vcs/git-2.7.0-r2 [2.6.3] USE="-mediawiki-experimental%" 

[ebuild     UD ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.31.5 [2.32.1]

[ebuild  N     ] www-client/w3m-0.5.3-r5  USE="X gtk nls ssl unicode -fbcon (-gpm) -imlib -lynxkeymap (-migemo) -nntp -vanilla -xface" LINGUAS="-ja" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/w3m-0 

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/xmlto-0.0.28-r1 [0.0.26] USE="text%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/dbus-1.10.6 [1.8.20]

[ebuild     U  ] net-print/cups-2.1.2-r2 [2.0.4]

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.15-r1  USE="tiff%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-print/cups-filters-1.8.2 [1.1.0] USE="postscript%*" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-python/setuptools:0

  (dev-python/setuptools-19.4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-)] required by (dev-python/numpy-1.10.4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-)] required by (dev-python/certifi-2015.11.20.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-)] required by (dev-python/pyxattr-0.5.5:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

    >=dev-python/setuptools-9.1[python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-)] required by (dev-python/cython-0.23.4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-)] required by (dev-python/pyparsing-2.0.7:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

  (dev-python/setuptools-18.5:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-)] required by (dev-python/chardet-2.3.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-)] required by (dev-python/cryptography-1.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

dev-python/certifi:0

  (dev-python/certifi-2015.11.20.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-python/certifi-2015.11.20[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools-19.4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                   ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

  (dev-python/certifi-2015.9.6.2:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-python/certifi-2015.04.28[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools-18.5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

dev-python/packaging:0

  (dev-python/packaging-16.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-python/packaging-15.3-r1[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools-19.4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

  (dev-python/packaging-15.3-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-python/packaging-15.3-r1[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools-18.5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

dev-python/six:0

  (dev-python/six-1.10.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-python/six-1.10.0[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools-19.4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

  (dev-python/six-1.10.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-python/six-1.5.2[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-)] required by (dev-python/pyopenssl-0.15.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

    >=dev-python/six-1.4.1[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-)] required by (dev-python/cryptography-1.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

sys-apps/portage:0

  (sys-apps/portage-2.4.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/portage[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-)] required by (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

  (sys-apps/portage-2.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/portage[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-)] required by (app-portage/layman-2.3.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-56.1:0/56::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/icu-55.1:0/55::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/icu-3.6:0/55=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/boost-1.57.0:0/1.57.0::gentoo, installed)

                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## quilosaq

```
  (sys-apps/portage-2.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/portage[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-)] required by (app-portage/layman-2.3.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) 
```

Creo que si desinstalas layman si que podras actualizar portage. Después podrás volver a instalar layman:

```
(root)# emerge -v --unmerge layman

(root)# emerge -v portage
```

----------

## adcdam

Hola desinstale layman pero al querer instalar emerge sigue asi:

no se si debería borrar alguna de las versiones de python y no se como quitar la flag de python 3.4 de portage, hace mucho que no usaba gentoo y lo empecé a usar de nuevo

```
* IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/portage-2.4.1 [2.4.0] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3* -python3_5%" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-apps/portage:0

  (sys-apps/portage-2.4.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/portage (Argument)

  (sys-apps/portage-2.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/portage[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-)] required by (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.9-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

algun problema con python sigue habiendo esto es lo que tengo

equery l eselect-python:

```
equery l  eselect-python

 * Searching for eselect-python ...

[IP-] [  ] app-eselect/eselect-python-20151117-r2:0
```

equery l python:

```
* Searching for python ...

[IP-] [  ] dev-lang/python-2.7.11-r2:2.7

[IP-] [  ] dev-lang/python-3.3.5-r7:3.3/3.3m

[IP-] [  ] dev-lang/python-3.4.3-r7:3.4/3.4m
```

```
equery l python-exec

 * Searching for python-exec ...

[IP-] [  ] dev-lang/python-exec-2.1:2
```

----------

## quilosaq

```
  (sys-apps/portage-2.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/portage[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-)] required by (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.9-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) 
```

Tienes el mismo caso que antes pero con gentoolkit. Prueba a actualizarlo junto con portage

```
(root)# emerge -v --oneshot portage gentoolkit
```

 y si no te deja lo desintalas.

```
(root)# emerge --unmerge gentoolkit

(root)# emerge -v portage
```

----------

## adcdam

Hola ahora si me dejo actualizar portage con emerge -v --oneshot portage gentoolkit

pero cuando quiero actualizar todo el sistema

 sudo emerge -avuDN @world

Contraseña: 

```
* IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20151214::gentoo [20150727::gentoo] 47 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libbsd-0.8.2::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 337 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libmnl-1.0.3-r1::gentoo  USE="-examples -static-libs" 330 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-shells/push-1.8::gentoo [1.6::gentoo] 2 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/manpager-1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.4.0:1.2::gentoo [1.3.99:1.2::gentoo] USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 356 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-boot/os-prober-1.71::gentoo [1.70::gentoo] 25 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/unrar-5.3.11::gentoo [5.3.7::gentoo] 219 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libpng-1.6.21:0/16::gentoo [1.6.18:0/16::gentoo] USE="apng (-neon) -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 932 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/binutils-config-5-r2::gentoo [5-r1::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.8-r1::gentoo [1.8::gentoo] 15 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.60::gentoo [0.56::gentoo] USE="nls -static" 508 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20151124144947::gentoo [1.60_p20141019041918::gentoo] USE="arp%* hostname%* ipv6%* nls -nis% -plipconfig% (-selinux) -slattach% -static (-old-output%*)" 222 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] virtual/jpeg-62:62::gentoo [0-r2:0::gentoo] ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.24::gentoo  USE="acl nls xattr -caps -gmp -hostname% -kill% -multicall (-selinux) -static -vanilla" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libassuan-2.4.2::gentoo [2.3.0::gentoo] USE="-static-libs" 574 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-libs/ncurses-6.0:5/6::gentoo [6.0-r1:0/6::gentoo] USE="cxx gpm unicode -ada -static-libs -tinfo" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-firewall/iptables-1.4.21-r4:0/10::gentoo [1.4.21-r3:0/10::gentoo] USE="ipv6 -conntrack -netlink -pcap -static-libs" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-process/procps-3.3.11-r3:0/5::gentoo [3.3.11-r2:0/5::gentoo] USE="kill%* ncurses nls unicode -modern-top (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/efivar-0.23::gentoo [0.21::gentoo] 66 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-dicts/myspell-en-20151201::gentoo [20081002::gentoo] 5.935 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libvpx-1.5.0:0/3::gentoo [1.4.0:0/2::gentoo] USE="postproc threads -doc -static-libs {-test} (-altivec%)" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssse3 (-avx) (-avx2)" 1.862 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-shells/bash-4.3_p42::gentoo [4.3_p39-r1::gentoo] USE="net nls (readline) -afs -bashlogger -examples -mem-scramble -plugins -vanilla" 6 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/rsync-3.1.2::gentoo [3.1.1::gentoo] USE="acl iconv ipv6 xattr -static -stunnel%" 872 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/perl-5.22.1:0/5.22::gentoo [5.22.0:0/5.22::gentoo] USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -doc -ithreads" 13.396 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r7::gentoo  92 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1::gentoo  9 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.530.100::gentoo [2.530.0::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.4.2:4.4.2::gentoo [4.3.0:4.3.0::gentoo] USE="-build -experimental -kdbus -symlink" 85.328 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Text-WrapI18N-0.60.0-r1::gentoo  4 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/TermReadKey-2.330.0::gentoo  81 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/ed-1.13::gentoo [1.12::gentoo] 86 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2f::gentoo [1.0.2d-r2::gentoo] USE="asm tls-heartbeat zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -rfc3779 -sctp -static-libs {-test} -vanilla" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" 5.136 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.650.0-r2::gentoo [1.650.0-r1::gentoo] USE="-libressl%" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/libcap-2.25::gentoo [2.24-r2::gentoo] USE="pam -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 63 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/openrc-0.18.3-r2::gentoo [0.18.3-r1::gentoo] USE="ncurses pam tools unicode -audit -debug -netifrc -newnet (-prefix) (-selinux) -static-libs" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/corenetwork-1.5.6::gentoo [1.5.5::gentoo] 8 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/findutils-4.6.0::gentoo [4.5.14-r1::gentoo] USE="nls -debug (-selinux) -static {-test%}" 3.692 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/flex-2.6.0::gentoo [2.5.39-r1::gentoo] USE="nls -static {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 1.338 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/tar-1.28-r1::gentoo  USE="acl nls xattr -minimal (-selinux) -static" ELIBC="(glibc%*)" 2.631 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/binutils-libs-2.25.1-r2:0/2.25.1::gentoo [2.25.1-r1:0/2.25.1::gentoo] USE="nls zlib -64-bit-bfd% -multitarget% -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/iso-codes-3.64::gentoo [3.63::gentoo] LINGUAS="es -af -am -ar -as -ast -az -be -bg -bn -bn_IN -br -bs -byn -ca -crh -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en -eo -et -eu -fa -fi -fo -fr -ga -gez -gl -gu -haw -he -hi -hr -hu -hy -ia -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kn -ko -kok -ku -lt -lv -mi -mk -ml -mn -mr -ms -mt -nb -ne -nl -nn -nso -oc -or -pa -pl -ps -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -si -sk -sl -so -sq -sr -sr@latin -sv -sw -ta -te -th -ti -tig -tk -tl -tr -tt -tt@iqtelif -ug -uk -ve -vi -wa -wal -wo -xh -zh_CN -zh_HK -zh_TW -zu" 3.647 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-cdr/cdrtools-3.02_alpha06::gentoo [3.01_alpha31::gentoo] USE="acl filecaps nls unicode -caps" 2.069 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-portage/eix-0.31.7-r1::gentoo [0.31.3::gentoo] USE="dep nls required-use%* tools -debug -doc -optimization -security -sqlite -strong-optimization -strong-security -swap-remote" LINGUAS="-de -ru" 570 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libpcre-8.38:3::gentoo [8.37-r2:3::gentoo] USE="bzip2 cxx jit pcre16* readline recursion-limit (unicode) zlib -libedit -pcre32 -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 1.526 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/gcc-4.9.3-r1:4.9::gentoo [4.9.3:4.9::gentoo] USE="cxx fortran (multilib) nls openmp -ada% (-altivec) -doc -go -graphite (-hardened) (-libssp) (-multislot) -objc -objc++ (-sanitize) -vanilla" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/iproute2-4.3.0::gentoo [3.16.0::gentoo] USE="berkdb iptables ipv6 -atm -minimal (-selinux)" 514 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/gstreamer-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.6.0:1.0::gentoo] USE="caps nls orc -introspection {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 3.470 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/help2man-1.47.3::gentoo [1.47.2::gentoo] USE="nls" 181 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/automake-1.15-r1:1.15::gentoo [1.15:1.15::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/qpdf-6.0.0:0/17::gentoo [5.1.2:0/13::gentoo] USE="-doc -examples -static-libs {-test}" 8.150 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/automake-1.13.4-r1:1.13::gentoo [1.13.4:1.13::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/wget-1.17.1::gentoo [1.16.3-r2::gentoo] USE="ipv6 nls pcre ssl zlib -debug -gnutls -idn -libressl -ntlm -static {-test} -uuid" 1.850 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/freetype-2.6.3:2::gentoo [2.6.1-r1:2::gentoo] USE="X adobe-cff bzip2 png -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -harfbuzz -infinality -static-libs -utils" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 1.712 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXi-1.7.6::gentoo [1.7.5::gentoo] USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 474 KiB

[ebuild  r  U  ] dev-libs/icu-56.1:0/56::gentoo [55.1:0/55::gentoo] USE="-debug -doc -examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 25.120 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/curl-7.47.0::gentoo [7.45.0::gentoo] USE="ipv6 ssl -adns -http2 -idn -kerberos -ldap -metalink -rtmp -samba -ssh -static-libs {-test} -threads" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CURL_SSL="openssl -axtls -gnutls -libressl -mbedtls% -nss -polarssl (-winssl)" 3.417 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.2-r1::gentoo [1.1.2::gentoo] USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/pixman-0.34.0::gentoo [0.33.4::gentoo] USE="(-altivec) (-iwmmxt) (-loongson2f) (-neon) -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmxext sse2 ssse3" 723 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.67::gentoo [2.4.65::gentoo] USE="libkms -static-libs -valgrind" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="-amdgpu (-exynos) (-freedreno) -intel -nouveau (-omap) -radeon (-tegra) -vmware" 674 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/nettle-3.2:0/6::gentoo [3.1.1:0/6::gentoo] USE="gmp -doc (-neon) -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes" 1.836 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.1.0::gentoo [1.0.29::gentoo] USE="python -alisp -debug -doc" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 909 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/nspr-4.11::gentoo [4.10.10::gentoo] USE="-debug" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 1.108 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.3.1::gentoo [1.3.0::gentoo] 242 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libshout-2.4.1::gentoo [2.3.1-r1::gentoo] USE="theora -libressl% -speex -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 505 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/jansson-2.7::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" 435 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/opensp-1.5.2-r4::gentoo  USE="nls -doc -static-libs {-test}" 1.486 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-i18n/enca-1.18::gentoo [1.14-r2::gentoo] USE="recode -doc" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 443 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-db/sqlite-3.10.0:3::gentoo [3.9.2:3::gentoo] USE="icu readline tools -debug -doc -secure-delete -static-libs -tcl {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 9.007 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1-r1:5::gentoo [4.8.7-r1:4::gentoo] USE="icu -debug -systemd {-test}" 45.302 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7-r1:4::gentoo  USE="exceptions glib iconv icu ssl (-aqua) -debug -libressl -pch -qt3support" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.26::gentoo [1.0.25-r1::gentoo] USE="alsa -minimal -sqlite -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 1.056 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.17::gentoo [2.16::gentoo] 951 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r6::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" 874 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/lame-3.99.5-r1::gentoo  USE="frontend%* sndfile -debug -mp3rtp -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(-mmx)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/twolame-0.3.13-r2::gentoo [0.3.13-r1::gentoo] USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/nss-3.22::gentoo [3.20.1::gentoo] USE="cacert nss-pem -utils" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 6.857 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.5.1:5::gentoo  USE="ssl -bindist -connman -debug -libproxy -networkmanager {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtxml-5.5.1:5::gentoo  USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtlockedfile-2.4.1_p20150629::gentoo  USE="qt4 qt5* -doc" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtconcurrent-5.5.1:5::gentoo  USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-fonts/liberation-fonts-2.00.1-r2::gentoo [2.00.1-r1::gentoo] USE="X -fontforge" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.1.0:0.9::gentoo [1.0.29:0.9::gentoo] USE="libsamplerate ncurses nls -bat% -doc (-selinux)" 1.154 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.5.1-r1:5::gentoo  USE="-debug -qml {-test}" 9.109 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.3:2::gentoo [2.9.2-r4:2::gentoo] USE="icu ipv6 python readline -debug -examples -lzma -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4* -python3_3* -python3_5" 5.349 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/file-5.25::gentoo  USE="python zlib -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4* -pypy -python3_3*" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20151214.3.21::gentoo [20150426.3.20-r1::gentoo] USE="cacert" 7.102 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/six-1.10.0::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4* -pypy -pypy3 -python3_3* -python3_5" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyelftools-0.23-r1::gentoo  USE="-examples" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4* -python3_3*" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/ego-1.0.1::gentoo [0.9.7::gentoo] 10 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/boost-1.57.0:0/1.57.0::gentoo  USE="icu nls python threads tools -context -debug -doc -mpi -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4* -python3_3* -python3_5%" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.44.1::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4* -python3_3*" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libevdev-1.4.6::gentoo [1.4.4::gentoo] USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 401 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/nano-2.5.0::gentoo [2.4.2::gentoo] USE="magic ncurses nls spell unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang -static" 1.865 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.11::gentoo  ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4* -python3_3*" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/rb_libtorrent-1.0.8::gentoo [1.0.6::gentoo] USE="python ssl -debug -doc -examples -static-libs {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4* -python3_3* -python3_5%" 2.908 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo  USE="xkb* -doc (-selinux) -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/gnutls-3.3.21::gentoo [3.3.18::gentoo] USE="crywrap cxx nls openssl zlib -dane -doc -examples -guile -pkcs11 -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" LINGUAS="-cs -de -en -fi -fr -it -ms -nl -pl -sv -uk -vi -zh_CN" 6.138 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/sandbox-2.10-r1::gentoo [2.9::gentoo] USE="(multilib)" 408 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-eselect/eselect-java-0.2.0::gentoo [0.1.0::gentoo] 14 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-eselect/eselect-pinentry-0.7::gentoo [0.6::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxkbcommon-0.5.0::gentoo  USE="X -doc -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 602 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/mpg123-1.23.1::gentoo [1.22.4::gentoo] USE="alsa ipv6 (-altivec) (-coreaudio) -int-quality -jack -nas -oss -portaudio -pulseaudio -sdl" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse (-3dnow) (-3dnowext) (-mmx)" 870 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-eselect/eselect-fontconfig-1.1-r1::gentoo [1.1::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libbluray-0.9.2::gentoo [0.9.0::gentoo] USE="fontconfig truetype xml -aacs -bdplus -java -static-libs -udf% -utils" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 688 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-terms/rxvt-unicode-9.22::gentoo [9.21::gentoo] USE="focused-urgency font-styles mousewheel perl vanilla xft -256-color -alt-font-width -blink -buffer-on-clear -fading-colors -iso14755 -pixbuf -secondary-wheel -startup-notification -unicode3 -wcwidth" 910 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/packaging-16.2::gentoo [15.3-r2::gentoo] USE="{-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4* -pypy -pypy3 -python3_3* -python3_5" 43 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/setuptools-20.1.1::gentoo [18.5::gentoo] USE="{-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4* -pypy -pypy3 -python3_3* -python3_5" 627 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pyparsing-2.1.0::gentoo  USE="-doc -examples" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -pypy -pypy3 -python3_3 -python3_5" 1.118 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/certifi-2015.11.20.1::gentoo [2015.9.6.2::gentoo] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4* -pypy -pypy3 -python3_3* -python3_5" 358 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyxattr-0.5.5::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4* -pypy -python3_3*" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/numpy-1.10.4::gentoo [1.10.1-r1::gentoo] USE="-doc -lapack {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4* -python3_3* -python3_5" 3.975 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/cython-0.23.4::gentoo  USE="-doc -examples {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3 -python3_5" 1.591 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/kmod-19::gentoo  USE="python tools zlib -debug -doc -lzma -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4* -python3_3*" 1.440 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/python-updater-0.14::gentoo [0.13::gentoo] 11 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-java/java-config-2.2.0-r2:2::gentoo [2.2.0:2::gentoo] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4* -python3_3*" 0 KiB

[uninstall     ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.16::gentoo 

[blocks b      ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper ("dev-java/java-config-wrapper" is blocking dev-java/java-config-2.2.0-r2)

[ebuild   R    ] app-editors/vim-7.4.712::gentoo  USE="X acl gpm nls python -cscope -debug -lua -luajit -minimal -perl -racket -ruby (-selinux) -tcl -vim-pager" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4* -python3_3*" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/openssh-7.1_p2-r1::gentoo [7.1_p1-r2::gentoo] USE="X hpn pam pie ssl -X509 -bindist -debug -kerberos -ldap -ldns -libedit -libressl -sctp (-selinux) -skey -ssh1 -static" 1.464 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-terms/xterm-322::gentoo [320::gentoo] USE="openpty truetype unicode -Xaw3d -toolbar" 1.199 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyopengl-3.1.0::gentoo  USE="-tk" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4* -python3_3*" 0 KiB

[ebuild     UD ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.31.5:2::gentoo [2.32.1:2::gentoo] USE="X jpeg jpeg2k tiff -debug -introspection {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 2.347 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] www-client/w3m-0.5.3-r5::gentoo  USE="X gtk nls ssl unicode -fbcon (-gpm) -imlib -lynxkeymap (-migemo) -nntp -vanilla -xface" LINGUAS="-ja" 2.151 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/w3m-0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.6.0:1.0::gentoo] USE="X alsa nls ogg orc pango theora vorbis -introspection -ivorbis" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 2.771 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.6.0:1.0::gentoo] USE="nls orc" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 3.119 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.6.0:1.0::gentoo] USE="nls orc" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 840 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.9.7::gentoo [0.9.6-r6::gentoo] USE="gtk ncurses -caps -emacs -gnome-keyring -qt4 -qt5 -static" 423 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-misc/vifm-0.8.1_beta::gentoo [0.8::gentoo] USE="X extended-keys gtk magic -developer -vim -vim-syntax" 801 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.29-r1::gentoo [2.0.28::gentoo] USE="bzip2 mta nls readline tools -doc -ldap (-selinux) -smartcard -static -usb" 4.313 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/dhcpcd-6.10.1::gentoo [6.9.3::gentoo] USE="embedded ipv6 udev" 176 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.27.1::gentoo  USE="cramfs ncurses nls pam python readline%* static-libs suid udev unicode -caps -fdformat -kill% (-selinux) -slang -systemd {-test} -tty-helpers" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4* -python2_7 -python3_3*" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4* -python3_3*" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.4.1::gentoo [3.4.0::gentoo] USE="kmod udev zlib -dns -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 395 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/xfsprogs-4.3.0::gentoo [4.2.0::gentoo] USE="nls readline -libedit -static -static-libs" 1.462 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.79.1::gentoo [1.79.0::gentoo] USE="-ruby" 21.454 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/libarchive-3.1.2-r3:0/13::gentoo [3.1.2-r2:0/13::gentoo] USE="acl bzip2 e2fsprogs iconv lzma xattr zlib -expat -libressl -lzo -nettle -static-libs" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libdc1394-2.2.4:2::gentoo [2.2.3:2::gentoo] USE="X -doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 596 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/cmake-3.4.3::gentoo [3.4.0::gentoo] USE="ncurses -doc -emacs -qt4 -qt5 -system-jsoncpp {-test}" 6.565 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/asciidoc-8.6.9-r2::gentoo [8.6.9-r1::gentoo] USE="-examples -graphviz -highlight {-test} (-vim-syntax%)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -pypy" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -pypy" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-boot/boot-update-1.7.3-r1::gentoo  PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7* -python3_3*" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python3_3*" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/graphite2-1.3.5::gentoo [1.2.4-r1::gentoo] USE="-perl {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 3.790 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/poppler-0.41.0:0/58::gentoo [0.37.0:0/56::gentoo] USE="cxx jpeg jpeg2k lcms png tiff utils -cairo -cjk -curl -debug -doc -introspection -qt4 -qt5" 1.617 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1:0/3.7.1::gentoo [3.7.0-r2:0/3.7.0::gentoo] USE="libffi ncurses python static-analyzer xml -clang -debug -doc -gold -libedit -lldb -multitarget -ocaml {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-pypy%)" VIDEO_CARDS="-radeon" 14.251 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/xmlto-0.0.28-r1::gentoo [0.0.26::gentoo] USE="text%* -latex" 125 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/glfw-3.1.2::gentoo  USE="-egl -examples" 575 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/x265-1.9:0/79::gentoo [1.8-r3:0/68::gentoo] USE="10bit 12bit* -numa -pic {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 934 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/po4a-0.45-r2::gentoo  USE="{-test}" LINGUAS="es -af -ca -cs -da -de -eo -et -eu -fr -hr -id -it -ja -kn -ko -nb -nl -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sl -sv -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_HK" 2.158 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-kernel/dracut-044::gentoo [043-r2::gentoo] USE="-debug (-selinux) -systemd" 274 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/taglib-1.10::gentoo [1.9.1-r2::gentoo] USE="asf mp4 -debug -examples {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 1.205 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/dbus-1.10.6::gentoo [1.8.20::gentoo] USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 1.907 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/mesa-11.1.2::gentoo [11.0.4::gentoo] USE="classic dri3 egl gallium gbm llvm nptl udev xa -bindist -d3d9 -debug -gles1 -gles2 -opencl -openmax -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -vaapi -vdpau -wayland -xvmc" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="(-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -ilo -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi -vmware" 7.385 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/mupdf-1.8:0/1.8::gentoo [1.7a-r1:0/1.7::gentoo] USE="X curl opengl%* openssl -javascript -libressl -static -static-libs -vanilla" 7.526 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/conky-1.10.1::gentoo [1.10.0::gentoo] USE="X iconv ipv6 ncurses portmon truetype -apcupsd -audacious -cmus -curl -debug -eve -hddtemp -ical -imlib -iostats -irc -lua-cairo -lua-imlib -lua-rsvg -math -moc -mpd -mysql -nano-syntax -nvidia -rss -thinkpad -vim-syntax -weather-metar -weather-xoap -webserver -wifi -xmms2" 336 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/man-db-2.7.5::gentoo [2.7.0.2::gentoo] USE="berkdb gdbm manpager%* nls zlib -lzma (-selinux) -static-libs" 1.722 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/cairo-1.14.6::gentoo [1.14.4::gentoo] USE="X glib opengl svg (-aqua) -debug (-directfb) (-gles2) -static-libs -valgrind -xcb -xlib-xcb" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 35.196 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.106::gentoo [0.104::gentoo] USE="-debug -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 775 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-qt/qtdbus-5.5.1:5::gentoo [4.8.7:4::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.6.0:1.0::gentoo] USE="X gtk%* nls opengl orc -egl -gles2 -introspection {-test} -vcd% -vnc -wayland" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 4.119 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-8.3.0::gentoo [8.2.0::gentoo] USE="-egl -gles2" 9.810 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/harfbuzz-1.2.0:0/0.9.18::gentoo [0.9.41:0/0.9.18::gentoo] USE="cairo glib graphite icu truetype -fontconfig -introspection -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 1.303 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r5::gentoo  USE="svg -doc -examples {-test} -xcb" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4* -python3_3* -python3_5" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28-r2:0/361::gentoo [355.11-r2:0/355::gentoo] USE="X driver%* gtk3 kms%* (multilib) tools -acpi -compat% -pax_kernel -static-libs% -uvm (-gtk2%*)" 86.815 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gconf-3.2.6-r4:2::gentoo [3.2.6-r3:2::gentoo] USE="-debug -introspection -ldap -policykit" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.569::gentoo [11.2.202.548::gentoo] USE="(-debug) -kde (-selinux)" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2" 13.912 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-qt/qtgui-5.5.1:5::gentoo [4.8.7:4::gentoo] USE="dbus gif jpeg png udev xcb -accessibility -debug -egl -eglfs -evdev -gles2 -gtkstyle -ibus -libinput {-test} -tslib -tuio" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libass-0.13.1:0/5::gentoo [0.13.0:0/5::gentoo] USE="fontconfig harfbuzz -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 312 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-video/ffmpeg-2.8.6:0/54.56.56::gentoo [2.8.1:0/54.56.56::gentoo] USE="X aac alsa bluray bzip2 cdio encode faac gpl hardcoded-tables iconv ieee1394 jpeg2k libass mp3 network opengl postproc theora threads truetype twolame v4l vorbis vpx wavpack webp x264 x265 xvid zlib -aacplus (-altivec) -amr -amrenc (-armv5te) (-armv6) (-armv6t2) (-armvfp) -bs2b -celt -cpudetection -debug -doc -examples -fdk -flite -fontconfig -frei0r -fribidi -gme -gnutls -gsm -iec61883 -jack -ladspa -libcaca -libressl -librtmp -libsoxr -libv4l -lzma (-mipsdspr1) (-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) -modplug (-neon) -openal -openssl -opus -oss -pic -pulseaudio -quvi -samba -schroedinger -sdl -snappy -speex -ssh -static-libs {-test} -vaapi -vdpau -xcb -zvbi" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx fma3 fma4 mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 xop -3dnow -3dnowext -avx2" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart sidxindex trasher" 8.382 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.5.1-r1:5::gentoo  USE="png xcb -debug -gles2 -gtkstyle {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-vcs/git-2.7.0-r2::gentoo [2.6.3::gentoo] USE="blksha1 curl gpg gtk iconv nls pcre perl python threads webdav -cgi -cvs -doc -emacs -gnome-keyring -highlight -libressl -mediawiki -mediawiki-experimental% (-ppcsha1) -subversion {-test} -tk -xinetd" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 4.147 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-libav-1.6.3:1.0::gentoo [1.6.0:1.0::gentoo] USE="orc (-libav)" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 7.521 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/ffmpeg-9-r1::gentoo  USE="X encode jpeg2k mp3 theora truetype x264 -gsm -opus -sdl -speex -threads -vaapi -vdpau" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-video/mplayer-1.2.1::gentoo [1.2-r1::gentoo] USE="X a52 alsa bluray cddb cdio dts dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad gif iconv ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k libass libmpeg2 mad mp3 network opengl osdmenu png shm theora truetype twolame unicode v4l vorbis x264 xscreensaver xv xvid -aalib (-altivec) (-aqua) -bidi -bl -bs2b -cdparanoia -cpudetection -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dv -dvb -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gsm -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -live -lzo -md5sum -mng -nas -nut -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -rar -rtc -rtmp -samba -sdl (-selinux) -speex -tga -toolame -tremor -vdpau (-vidix) -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 ssse3 -3dnow -3dnowext" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx" 12.725 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/mpd-0.19.12::gentoo [0.19.11::gentoo] USE="alsa bzip2 cdio curl eventfd faad ffmpeg fifo flac glib icu id3tag inotify ipv6 lame mad network ogg signalfd sndfile tcpd twolame unicode vorbis wavpack zlib -adplug -ao -audiofile -debug -expat -fluidsynth -gme -jack (-libav) -libmpdclient -libsamplerate -libsoxr -mikmod -mms -modplug -mpg123 -musepack -nfs -openal -opus -oss -pipe -pulseaudio -recorder -samba (-selinux) -sid -soundcloud -sqlite -systemd -upnp -wildmidi -zeroconf -zip" 687 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] www-client/firefox-44.0.2::gentoo [42.0::gentoo] USE="dbus ffmpeg%* gmp-autoupdate gstreamer gtk3 hwaccel%* jemalloc3 jit -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -gstreamer-0 -hardened (-neon) (-pgo) -pulseaudio (-selinux) -startup-notification -system-cairo -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libevent% -system-libvpx -system-sqlite {-test} -wifi (-egl%) (-minimal%*)" LINGUAS="-af -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 178.096 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-print/cups-2.1.3-r1::gentoo [2.0.4::gentoo] USE="X acl dbus pam python ssl threads -debug -java -kerberos -lprng-compat (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -usb -xinetd -zeroconf" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" LINGUAS="es -ca -cs -de -fr -it -ja -ru (-pt_BR%)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 8.626 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.15-r1::gentoo  USE="X cups dbus gtk tiff%* -djvu -idn -static-libs" LINGUAS="-de -ja -ko -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] www-client/google-chrome-48.0.2564.116_p1::gentoo [46.0.2490.86_p1::gentoo] USE="plugins" LINGUAS="es -am -ar -bg -bn -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es_LA -et -fa -fake_bidi% -fi -fil -fr -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -it -ja -kn -ko -lt -lv -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -sw -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 46.785 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-print/cups-filters-1.8.2::gentoo [1.1.0::gentoo] USE="dbus foomatic jpeg png postscript%* tiff -perl -static-libs -zeroconf" 1.341 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtsingleapplication-2.6.1_p20150629::gentoo  USE="X qt4 qt5* -doc" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-p2p/qbittorrent-3.3.3::gentoo [3.2.5::gentoo] USE="X dbus qt5* -debug -qt4* -webui" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4%* -python3_3% -python3_5%" 2.718 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-video/smplayer-16.1.0::gentoo [15.9.0::gentoo] USE="qt4 -autoshutdown -bidi -debug -mpris -qt5 -streaming" LINGUAS="es -ar -ar_SY -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el_GR -en_GB -en_US -et -eu -fi -fr -gl -he_IL -hr -hu -id -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -ms_MY -nl -nn_NO -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro_RO -ru_RU -sk -sl_SI -sq_AL -sr -sv -th -tr -uk_UA -uz% -vi_VN -zh_CN -zh_TW" 3.874 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.2.10:0/6.9.2.10::gentoo [6.9.2.0:0/6.9.2.0::gentoo] USE="X bzip2 cxx jpeg jpeg2k openmp png svg tiff truetype webp wmf xml zlib -autotrace -corefonts -djvu -fftw -fontconfig -fpx -graphviz -hdri -jbig -lcms -lqr -lzma -opencl -openexr -pango -perl -postscript -q32 -q64 -q8 -raw -static-libs {-test}" 8.551 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-auth/polkit-0.113-r1::gentoo [0.113::gentoo] USE="gtk nls pam -examples -introspection -jit -kde (-selinux) -systemd {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/wine-1.8::gentoo [1.7.51::gentoo] USE="X alsa cups fontconfig gecko jpeg lcms mono mp3 ncurses nls opengl perl png realtime run-exes ssl threads truetype udisks v4l xcomposite xml -capi -custom-cflags -dos -gphoto2 -gsm -gstreamer -ldap -netapi -odbc -openal -opencl -osmesa -oss -pcap -pipelight -prelink* -pulseaudio -s3tc -samba -scanner (-selinux) -staging {-test} -vaapi -xinerama" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" LINGUAS="es -ar -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en -en_US -eo -fa -fi -fr -he -hi -hr -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -ml -nb_NO -nl -or -pa -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr_RS@cyrillic -sr_RS@latin -sv -te -th -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 22.309 KiB

Total: 183 packages (132 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 23 new, 6 in new slots, 21 reinstalls, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 847.791 KiB

Conflict: 1 block

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-libs/boost:0

  (dev-libs/boost-1.58.0-r1:0/1.58.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.57.0=[nls,threads] required by (media-sound/ncmpcpp-0.6.8:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^             

dev-util/boost-build:0

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.58.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    =dev-util/boost-build-1.57* required by (dev-libs/boost-1.57.0:0/1.57.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (dev-libs/icu-56.1:0/56::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by net-p2p/qbittorrent-3.3.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-qt/qtsingleapplication-2.6.1_p20150629 qt5

# required by dev-qt/qtgui-5.5.1::gentoo[xcb]

# required by dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.5.1-r1::gentoo

# required by net-p2p/qbittorrent-3.3.3::gentoo[X,qt5]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1 xkb

# required by dev-qt/qtsingleapplication-2.6.1_p20150629::gentoo

# required by media-video/smplayer-16.1.0::gentoo[qt4]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-qt/qtlockedfile-2.4.1_p20150629 qt5

# required by dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qtgui-5.5.1::gentoo

# required by dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.5.1-r1::gentoo

# required by net-p2p/qbittorrent-3.3.3::gentoo[X,qt5]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/libpcre-8.38 pcre16

Would you like to add these changes to your config files? [Yes/No] 

```

 le puse yes y salio 

Autounmask changes successfully written.

----------

## quilosaq

 *adcdam wrote:*   

> le puse yes y salio
> 
> Autounmask changes successfully written.

 

Esto ha creado un archivo temporal con los cambios que se deben realizar en el archivo package.use. Para hacerlos efectivos de forma automática ejecuta:

```
(root)# etc-update --automode -3
```

Después vuelve a intentarlo.

----------

## adcdam

Muchas gracias pude actualizar boost y ncmpcpp que tenian problemas

----------

## adcdam

Pero todavía tengo algunos problemas no pude actualizar conky antes 

habia que agregarle esto a la version 1.10.0

```
--- cmake/Docbook.cmake   2014-06-21 09:51:44.857916287 +0200

+++ cmake/Docbook.cmake.new   2014-06-21 09:53:37.251924303 +0200

@@ -72,7 +72,7 @@

          COMMAND ${APP_XSLTPROC} http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl/current/html/docbook.xsl ${CMAKE_CURRENT_SOURCE_DIR}/${FIL}.xml > ${CMAKE_CURRENT_SOURCE_DIR}/${FIL}.html

 

          COMMAND ${APP_DB2X_XSLTPROC} -s man ${CMAKE_CURRENT_SOURCE_DIR}/${FIL}.xml -o ${FIL}.mxml

-         COMMAND ${APP_DB2X_MANXML} ${FIL}.mxml --output-dir ${CMAKE_CURRENT_SOURCE_DIR}

+         COMMAND ${APP_DB2X_MANXML} ${FIL}.mxml --encoding=UTF8 --output-dir ${CMAKE_CURRENT_SOURCE_DIR}

          COMMAND ${APP_XSLTPROC} http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl/current/html/docbook.xsl ${CMAKE_CURRENT_SOURCE_DIR}/${FIL}.xml > ${CMAKE_CURRENT_SOURCE_DIR}/${FIL}.html

          COMMAND ${APP_MAN} -P '${APP_LESS} -is' ${CMAKE_CURRENT_SOURCE_DIR}/${PROJECT_NAME}.1 > ${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}/README

          COMMAND ${APP_SED} -i "s/[[:cntrl:]]\\[[0-9]*m//g" ${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}/README

--- cmake/ConkyPlatformChecks.cmake   2015-06-21 20:49:06.000000000 -0400

+++ cmake/ConkyPlatformChecks.cmake.new   2015-11-15 01:53:47.645643108 -0500

@@ -22,7 +22,7 @@

 

 include(FindPkgConfig)

 include(CheckFunctionExists)

-include(CheckIncludeFile)

+include(CheckIncludeFiles)

 include(CheckSymbolExists)

```

 a /usr/portage/app-admin/conky/files/conky-1.10.0.cmake.patch

portage quiere instalar conky 1.10.1 pero no tengo ningun archivo /usr/portage/app-admin/conky/files/conky-1.10.1.cmake.patch

otro problema que tengo es que no puedo actualizar el driver Nvidia, estoy usando el kernel Linux 4.2.0-gentoo-r1 x86_64, lo raro es que si pongo 

eselect kernel list

me salen estos 

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-4.3.0-gentoo

  [2]   linux-4.4.2-gentoo

  [3]   linux-debian-sources-3.19.3 *

abajo el problema de nvidia

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 5) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28-r2::gentoo

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-361.28.run SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...       [ ok ]

 * nvidia-settings-361.28.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...       [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.19.3-1~exp1/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.19.3-1~exp1

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28-r2::gentoo failed (setup phase):

 *   Kernel not configured; no .config found in /lib/modules/3.19.3-1~exp1/build

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                         ebuild.sh, line 133:  Called pkg_setup

 *   nvidia-drivers-361.28-r2.ebuild, line 131:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *                  linux-mod.eclass, line 570:  Called require_configured_kernel

 *                 linux-info.eclass, line 297:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Kernel not configured; no .config found in ${KV_OUT_DIR}"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28-r2/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28-r2/work/'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28-r2:

 * Unable to check for the following kernel config options due

 * to absence of any configured kernel sources or compiled

 * config:

 *  - ZONE_DMA

 *  - MTRR

 *  - SYSVIPC

 *  - LOCKDEP

 * You're on your own to make sure they are set if needed.

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28-r2:

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28-r2::gentoo failed (setup phase):

 *   Kernel not configured; no .config found in /lib/modules/3.19.3-1~exp1/build

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                         ebuild.sh, line 133:  Called pkg_setup

 *   nvidia-drivers-361.28-r2.ebuild, line 131:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *                  linux-mod.eclass, line 570:  Called require_configured_kernel

 *                 linux-info.eclass, line 297:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Kernel not configured; no .config found in ${KV_OUT_DIR}"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28-r2/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28-r2/work/'

```

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> no tengo ningun archivo /usr/portage/app-admin/conky/files/conky-1.10.1.cmake.patch 

 

yo tampoco lo tengo en mi árbol, puedes renombrar el que hay para la versión 1.10.0 y a ver si cuela.

Acuerdate de hacer un digest del ebuild al modificar los patches, si no creo que te va dar un error de checksum.

 *Quote:*   

> estoy usando el kernel Linux 4.2.0-gentoo-r1 x86_64, lo raro es que si pongo 
> 
> eselect kernel list 
> 
> me salen estos 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory. 
> 
>  * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 

tienes /usr/src/linux apuntando al kernel 3.19.3, si esto es incorrecto apúntalo al kernel correcto. Puedes hacerlo a mano o usar eselect.

el ebuild de nvidia te está diciendo que en el directorio 3.19.3 no puede encontrar un archivo de configuración del kernel, el cuál usa para saber si el kernel está configurado correctamente para funcionar con el binario de nvidia.

saluetes

----------

## quilosaq

 *adcdam wrote:*   

> portage quiere instalar conky 1.10.1 pero no tengo ningun archivo /usr/portage/app-admin/conky/files/conky-1.10.1.cmake.patch 

 

conky-1.10.1 ya incluye los dos parches que mencionas. Instala esa versión y olvídate de la 1.10.0.

https://github.com/brndnmtthws/conky/commit/b502ab5f5b3102e3d23c96629859184def45dc12#diff-33793090064f8a77af8adba55e9a037e

https://github.com/brndnmtthws/conky/commit/2f362e44a59aef11a9b1c84b4d0da6be172effe1#diff-e19a751d48ef1c47b7771f9284d36654

 *adcdam wrote:*   

> estoy usando el kernel Linux 4.2.0-gentoo-r1 x86_64

 

Estas usando un kernel del no tienes ni las fuentes ni su archivo de configuración. Debes configurar e instalar correctamente un kernel. Debrías instalar el mas reciente de los disponibles en Portage. Aquí tienes una guía para actualizar el kernel:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Upgrade/es

Si finalmente no pudieras conseguir un archivo con tu configuración actual (.config) siguiendo esa guía, tendrías que contruir un kernel desde cero. Para eso aquí tienes otra guía diferente:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Configuration/es

----------

